# Aargh!!!! Scales on my Bella!



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mainly just venting, not seeking Info. It is a good one, so I would hate to lose it. 
I've ruined some plants by spraying. So I rather not spray. Plus, it is in bud. 
Hand-picking is tiring and won't catch everything hiding. 
Major headache!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2017)

I hate when that happens! Sounds like time for a systemic.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2017)

Stop being lazy! Q-tip + 91% alcohol and get to work!


----------



## troy (Sep 12, 2017)

Battery operated loudspeaker, yell " get off of my damn orchids"!!!! Lol..


----------

